# Orange and Green Chromides at the 'Salad Bar'



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

My two species of brackish water chromides, Etroplus maculatus and Etroplus suratensis love their veggies. Here, a sheet of nori has got their attention.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It says "this video is private".


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Should be public now. Thanks.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Wow, they are really loving their nori aren't they!


----------

